# Plumbing a sewage ejector pump



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a diagram detailing macerating pump install.


----------



## noviceguy (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, on that picture visualize where the cleanout is. On mine, that extends right over to and cuts off the vent line and forms a loop. These guys were licensed plumbers and promised me it was up and ready to go, just needs to be plugged in. Were they lying to me?


----------



## bhennon (Feb 12, 2011)

noviceguy said:


> Okay, on that picture visualize where the cleanout is. On mine, that extends right over to and cuts off the vent line and forms a loop. These guys were licensed plumbers and promised me it was up and ready to go, just needs to be plugged in. Were they lying to me?


From your description, your instalation is NOT correct. The vent must extend to the roof. A loop like you describe does not allow for sewage gasses to be removed from the system and also no return air for the pump causing a vacum when the pump is activated.


----------

